# Cacheing ideas?



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

PVC pipe and surplus bouy tubes are great,but such things are getting hard to come by,and inner tubes leak on occasion.anyone have any ideas that you've actually tested?


----------



## ke4sky (Oct 21, 2008)

*Above Ground is Better*

Above ground caches with good drainage are better than trying to waterproof a cache to store items below ground. Military steel ammunition .50 cal. and larger cans with plastic bag liners and plastic 5-gallon plastic buckets work well, except that common garden variety plastic buckets are not entirely bear or rodentproof.

Bear-resistant food storage container - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Making Food Caches - 10/8/98


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

what is it you want to cache, Magus? food, weapons/gear, fuel 

The Turner Diaries has some good cacheing info in it


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I've found great luck with getting in touch with soft drink manufactures. They get the syrup shipped in really solid drums which they in return sell for super cheap.

Example of someone selling a bunch; rain and drinking wqter food grade barrels and tanks


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

w00t!we have a Coke plant right up the road!



The_Blob said:


> what is it you want to cache, Magus? food, weapons/gear, fuel
> 
> The Turner Diaries has some good cacheing info in it


I diddn't care for that method,too much grease to deal with.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Magus said:


> w00t!we have a Coke plant right up the road!
> 
> I didn't care for that method, too much grease to deal with.


wOOt! we have a *Pepsi* bottling plant just _*down*_ the road!  

ugh, if you think cosmoline is bad... just try using the govt. supplied stripper for that crap!


----------



## awalker19 (Dec 30, 2008)

Anyone ever tried a brewery? Budweisers just down the street from me.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Try a food processing facility for 55 gallon plastic drums. They have a plugged vent that can be used to vacuum pack your cache.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

The_Blob said:


> wOOt! we have a *Pepsi* bottling plant just _*down*_ the road!
> 
> ugh, if you think cosmoline is bad... just try using the govt. supplied stripper for that crap!


I use starting fluid in a can.eats it right off,it'll fry the finish on a wood stock and some plastics though.


----------

